

Bad news for Windows Phone 7 - consumer interest is waning - rytis
http://blogs.computerworld.com/18192/more_bad_news_for_windows_phone_7_report_says_consumer_interest_is_waning

======
macavity23
Two years for Nokia to transition to WP7? That's an eternity in the smartphone
market. The platform is toast.

